# Login Suggestion



## Evo.lve (Apr 13, 2011)

Instead of having a "Click here to login with your GBAtemp account" button (which, might I add, is painfully slow) maybe we could have a proper login, i.e. username and password, with your GBAtemp account?

Thanks!


----------



## Costello (Apr 13, 2011)

I dont see the point ?
the point of that button is to log you in without you having to enter your username and password 

its purely for convenience...
and that isn't slow for me at all, i think you being in australia it takes time to load sites that are hosted in france.

what it does is just redirect you to gbatemp, then back to shoptemp, so if anythings slow its your connection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyhow now you dont have to do that anymore just use your facebook to post stuff, when you want to


----------



## Evo.lve (Apr 13, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> I dont see the point ?
> the point of that button is to log you in without you having to enter your username and password
> 
> its purely for convenience...
> ...



Ah I see.

In that case, forget I said anything.

inb4lock


----------

